# '41 Elgin "Miss America"



## mickeyc (Apr 22, 2015)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/4991139074.html


Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow! That's a beauty. Did they have all that chrome originally?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 22, 2015)

Somebody went a little apepoop at the chrome shop!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Somebody went a little apepoop at the chrome shop!




That is sweet though, and priced to sell!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2015)

It's not correct but looks great


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 22, 2015)

Flat black is an interesting paint choice with all that chrome.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 22, 2015)

They chromed everything but the kitchen sink kit.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 23, 2015)

I like it & the price is good.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 28, 2015)

Anybody save these pics?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Anybody save these pics?


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 28, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Anybody save these pics?



No, but I bought the bike. Here are a few pics of it. Basically the former owner chromed everything that had been white originally and painted everything matte black that had been red. It has perfectly straight sheetmetal.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 28, 2015)

sweet bike for the money


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2015)

It is really nicely done,  do you know if the black was powder coasted?  Painting over chrome is not usually very "archival".


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 28, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> It is really nicely done,  do you know if the black was powder coasted?  Painting over chrome is not usually very "archival".




 No the black is sprayed, not powdercoat. I think I may eventually repaint what's flat black now to a more colorful shade, maybe ruby red or emerald green. Something a little richer than flat black.


----------



## mike j (Apr 29, 2015)

Great score, I think that is the sharpest looking Miss America I've seen yet.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2015)

wow,wish they all looked that way !


----------

